# ASP/vbscript Password solution



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

I am in need of a way to do a password and validation with ASP/vbscript instead of htaccess. It is for a personal family site that I want to protect (somewhat) from anyone viewing other than family members. The main page will just be a login page and if the proper password is provided, it will take them to the real homepage on a submit button. If the wrong password is provided, it will take them to a page that simply says "Sorry, your Password was incorrect." or something like that. Can this be done with ASP/vbscript? My free site does not allow htaccess.


----------



## pooladdict2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to hostscripts.com, and search for password scripts, they have some good stuff.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Can you use php?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

asp101.com and 4guysfromrolla.com also have examples you can modify fairly easily.


----------



## coachdan32 (Nov 13, 2003)

Thanks, I will check them out this weekend.


----------

